# Query regarding gamepad & tps/fps



## beingGamer (Jul 14, 2014)

hi all, recently i bought a xbox 360 controller. I read that many people prefer gamepads for tps games, my problem is that I am not able to control the camera movement properly while walking/running.
For ex i am walking to a direction and moving the camera to same direction, i should be able to walk in the same direction even when i rotate the camera
I know it will take time to get used to, but are there any tips to improve it?
I tried to play hitman absolution with the gamepad


----------



## Gollum (Jul 15, 2014)

anikkket said:


> hi all, recently i bought a xbox 360 controller. I read that many people prefer gamepads for tps games, my problem is that I am not able to control the camera movement properly while walking/running.
> For ex i am walking to a direction and moving the camera to same direction, i should be able to walk in the same direction even when i rotate the camera
> I know it will take time to get used to, but are there any tips to improve it?
> I tried to play hitman absolution with the gamepad



try to invert the camera in game settings.


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 16, 2014)

Gollum said:


> try to invert the camera in game settings.



tried with all 4 combinations of x & y axis invert on & off, still its too confusing for me 
what settings you people set for third person shooters?


----------



## Gollum (Jul 16, 2014)

forward moves camera down, back moves it up.
left for left and rigir for right.


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 16, 2014)

after a bit research i think i should invert both the axis, that will be easier for me.
reference-

*static.giantbomb.com/uploads/original/0/8387/2536706-4664840603-2XbRM.jpg


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 26, 2014)

i practice with the controller today morning in Hitman Absolution - King of china town
now feels a little controllable 
tried to complete all the challenges in the mission.
only the last 2 missions couldn't complete, because i am too lazy to wait.

kept Y axis inverted while x was non-inverted - this felt a little natural.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 29, 2014)

anikkket said:


> i practice with the controller today morning in Hitman Absolution - King of china town
> now feels a little controllable
> tried to complete all the challenges in the mission.
> only the last 2 missions couldn't complete, because i am too lazy to wait.
> ...



First play #rd person shooter games on the PC and then you will have a better command with a controller.
Still Mouse will give you more accuracy as you use it daily for computing.


----------

